# Any Plans to  port FreeBSD to the CELL CPU



## cpu (Nov 17, 2008)

Hi,

Any plans to support the CELL CPU yet?

Can Freebsd be installed inside the Playstaion3? 


Thank you,


----------



## kamikaze (Nov 17, 2008)

I would have expected the CPU to be already supported. It's the Power architecture after all. I'd expect the main problems to be booting and using the SIMD cores.


----------



## Kitche (Nov 18, 2008)

well it's already ported over and has been for a while, since cell is just a ppc) just that I don't think FreeBSD will ever have a optimized build for the cell processor. I could be wrong though


----------



## gavin@ (Jan 7, 2009)

The PowerPC port at the moment does not support the Cell CPU.  It is something that has been discussed though, and some people have began investigations into the possibility of supporting Cell-based machines.  No timelines yet though, I'm afraid.


----------

